# Learning French Marquetry



## gashley

Very cool stuff Roger. Thanks for sharing. I've done the Marc Adams school and took Marc's marquetry class. I loved doing it and learning the techniques, but honestly have done very few projects since then to take advantage of it. It's not the general style of things I build. Feeling a little rusty about it all now. 
Keep us posted with new projects!


----------



## mauibob

Roger, thanks for the great description. I can see some new marquetry designs appearing in those beautiful 18th & 19th century boxes you make! I took a marquetry class with David Marks on the West coast a few years ago, but this sounds like one I need to invest in. BTW, that week 2 project is quite a pretty piece!


----------



## dclark1943

Roger, Looks like you came away with new skills, and as Mauibob said, I see marquetry showing up on those beautiful boxes you make : ) Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tomd

What a great experience to learn from such talent. Very nice project piece maybe it will end up on a box. Good luck with you marquetry endeavor. I have a million questions awaiting your next marquetry post.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker

Man that looks like fun! Congrat's Roger for always wanting to improve your skills.


----------



## stefang

Very interesting Roger and very nice work on that piece you made. I wouldn't mind taking the courses myself, but it's just to long a trip for me. Good luck with your Chevalet build and your newfound marquetry skills.


----------



## rustynails

Plus one on what Roger states about the class. Patrick's class is very educational (and fun) and it really helps in understand how the Chevalet works and the advantages it has over some of the other methods of doing marquetry. If anyone is thinking of doing one of Patrick's classes I for one would recommend it from my experience as well, but beware if you do one of his classes you will want to build a Chevalet . Roger the rose looks great by the way. Also Patrick's plans are very good and they make making a Chevalet fairly easy to build. I used Ash for mine. Good luck on the build.

Richard


----------



## OhValleyWoodandWool

WOW, another skill to make your impressive boxes even more impressive.


----------



## grizzman

bravo roger, i cant wait to see what you do with all of this new found knowledge and skill, i bet that was a wonderful 2 weeks, thanks for the great write up and a wonderful recommendation..


----------



## RogerBean

Thanks everybody!
I'm a marquetry neophyte, but looking forward to producing something worthwhile. It will take a bit of practice and study, but worth it, I'm sure. My chevalet hardware kit arrived today, so I'm off to get it built. Then, I can begin working on the marquetry for the next box.

Once one knows how it all works, it doesn't seem so intimidating, even the more complex projects. It becomes a matter of practice, and commitment to the project. IT IS do-able for most folks to make outstanding marquetry for their projects. ASFM will teach you how. From then on, it's nose to the grindstone till you get where you want to go.

It's not impossible. Take my word for it. LOL It's just "Easier when you know".

Roger


----------



## truegemz

I just got the opportunity to read this article, I also viewed the short video of the marquetry school on Fine woodworking.com that patric put out and all I can say is wow.
It appears to be an incredible opportunity for someone to learn this unique and rare method from talented people. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------

